# Ideas needed!! Desperate!!! Please help!!



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Argh!!

It's DH's 30th birthday on new year's eve. Already, I had planned a party and now nobody is coming, other than my parents and DH's sister and boyfriend. (Long story and I'm not very happy with FIL atm.)

So, I want to get him a super-duper-fantastic pressie from me and C. But I haven't got the foggiest idea!! He got 2 new games for his ps3 for xmas, doesn't want a new phone (my original idea), and so I'm completely brain-dead!!

DH likes fast cars   and anything we can do as a family. Has anyone got any ideas I can pinch?!?!?!

Please help!!!

Mandy xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

There are Red Lettter Days (or other Co's) that do racing days or skid pan days for about £100 upwards, just google racing car days & there are loads!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ya

I have had a gift from buyagift.com it comes in a nice box and they have loads of gifts

good luck


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I did a driving experience for dh's 40th and it was brill. There wasn't anything local so I made it a day out with a picnic and walk etc, shopping, then the driving bit.

This is the company that I used - http://www.driversdreamdays.co.uk/index.php

Chux xx

/links


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

What about gadgets? he into things like that? If so try ... 
www.iwoot.com
www.boysstuff.co.uk

Thats if you could get next day delivery if you see something.

What about concerts? Does he like going to see live bands/gigs? 
aloud.com
ticketmaster.co.uk

Good luck, hope you find something hun and Congratulations too on your BFP! x

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

My two best ever birthday presents were:

* a flying lesson - I took off (I actually did the take off, the pilot just talked me through what to do!) and I flew this little plane all round the top half of the M25 and back - IT WAS WICKED!  

* an afternoon on a skid-pan at Castle Combe, I screeched around in an old BWM and did handbrake turns and all sorts, it was SO cool  

(oh, third best pressie ever was a Scalextric but that's probably not really relevant here    )

I reckon any 'action' type presents are pretty special   (ok, perhaps not white water rafting in winter     )

Good luck

B xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

has he got an flip video camera? which is great
L x


----------

